
Handpas project: Catalog of hands in prehistoric art - alexandrerond
http://handpas.juntaex.es/
======
alexandrerond
Unfortunately their website is half broken even on the day they have announced
the discovery of three new hands in Altamira, and mostly not in English.

It's a pity how they miss the chance to be taken seriously by the world :(.

